# PDF öffnen



## Roman Locher (8. September 2005)

Kann ich mit JavaScript irgendwie eine PDF öffnen und zwar nicht im Browser sondern direkt in Acrobat? Wenn ich sonst eine PDF einfach als Link verknüpfe öffnet die PDF im Browser.


----------



## schutzgeist (8. September 2005)

Soweit ich weiß, ist es Einstellungssache vom Acrobat, wie er PDFs öffnet, die er im Internet 'findet'.


----------



## con-f-use (9. September 2005)

richtig, wenn das Script aber nur im IE funktionieren muss kannst du ActiveX natürlich mit den Acrobat aufrufen und ihm als Parameter die URL übergeben...


----------



## Roman Locher (9. September 2005)

Und es gibt keine Möglichkeit die Defaulteinstellungen zu umgehen? Ich möchte erreichen, dass das PDF unter allen Umständen in einem neuen Fenster geöffnet wird - egal welche Einstellungen der User gemacht hat. Denn über das Browser Plugin kann ich die Index-Suche des Readers nicht benutzen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. September 2005)

Wenn es so einfach moeglich waere Usereinstellungen zu umgehen brauchte man diese wohl kaum oder?
Ausserdem gibt es auch User die sich nicht gern von einer Website bevormunden lassen und es sicher nicht spassig faenden wenn Du ploetzlich machst was Du willst.

Das hat alles schon seinen Sinn, dass es auch Bereiche gibt wo man mit JavaScript nichts machen kann.


----------

